# Is network adapter compatible on Mac OS



## Scusty (Jul 29, 2022)

I dont know my network adapter is compatible on Mac OS and i want ask it in TechPowerUp.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 29, 2022)

It would be a little more helpful if you gave some specifics about the network adapter and such.
Someone may be able to help then.


----------



## Scusty (Jul 29, 2022)

95Viper said:


> It would be a little more helpful if you gave some specifics about the network adapter and such.
> Someone may be able to help then.


So sorry for this.
Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 29, 2022)

Isn't that a mini PCIe card? How do you intend to install that and on what model of Mac? If this were my MBP, I'm pretty sure that PCIe add-on for wireless is a nonstarter. I _think_ that the wifi module is soldered like everything else on my particular MBP, but I could be wrong. That might not be the case for you if you have an older Mac, but I think you're going to need to scour the internet for the information that you're looking for. You're likely to find better compatibility with a USB adapter to be completely honest.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 29, 2022)

I think he's on a hackintosh.  He edited his post.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 29, 2022)

Scusty said:


> So sorry for this.
> Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377











						Wifi not working on Mojave, QCA9377
					

Hello everyone, I installed Mojave on this laptop and wifi doesn't work. I've read online that this card isn't supposed to work with macOS, so I was just asking if I at least use an usb adapter. Or maybe someone here has a fix for my WiFi card, idk.




					www.tonymacx86.com
				





Aquinus said:


> Isn't that a mini PCIe card?


it is


Aquinus said:


> How do you intend to install that and on what model of Mac?


probably wants to run a hackintosh


----------



## Scusty (Jul 29, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I think he's on a hackintosh.  He edited his post.


No I am not on a hackintosh.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 29, 2022)

My mistake then...  someone was just oh here asking a very similar question literally seconds ago in a hackintosh context.  Maybe their post was deleted.


----------

